# Chemical Sensitivities to Shampoo/Skin care?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Has anyone else noticed since developing ME/CFS or Fibro having problems using skincare/hair products they used fine before?I used to use Pantene shampoo fine and it was the only one that made my hair feel clean without being too harsh, but now within a day of using it I keep developing huge volcanic like spots on my scalp. I can switch to other brands but they don't seem to make my hair feel so clean and sooner or later I develop dandruff with other brands. Just wondering if this is a common experience or maybe its just they have changed their recipe?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh YES!!!Now, I don't have this problem with Pantene in particular, but my skin has gotten SO sensitive with ME! I hate it!!I have to be careful what kinds of face cleansers I use, what kinds of moisturizers, etc. I hate it!I've also noticed that I have to wait much longer between shaving my legs, or my skin gets very angry with me for doing it too close together. Darn skin!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Oh thank heavens it's just not me then!







not that I want anyone else to suffer but at least I'm not going mad!oooh M&M that skincare problem







I guess you need to try using things without any kind of perfume etc in them? I use simple skincare products...no perfume or colourings in them and they seem to be ok to my skin. Do they sell that over there where you are?Just a thought about the leg shaving, have you tried using hair conditioner to shave with instead of shaving gel? it might make your skin a little bit less dry when you shave? I would suggest using hair removal cream instead (don't have to do as often as shaving) but with sensitive skin I guess the risk is the chemicals in that could make your legs very angry indeed...maybe try a small patch test?Ugh!







sometimes simple things can turn into a nightmare!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Clair & M&MI also have problems with some shampoos herbal ones are the worst for me, and to much perfume on my neck brings me out in spots!Clair i have been using hair conditioner on my legs to shave for years, legs are so soft afterwards


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi hope







oh dear not you too! just a thought about the perfume how about spraying it from a distance over the clothes you wear instead? then you wont get a skin reaction (hopefully). I cant wear perfume at all it makes me want to vomit for some strange reason....that also started at the same time as the ME....I can wear deodorant or body spray fine though...


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I find i can wear body spray to, the fragrance (spl?) doesn't last long enough.That's a good idea, spraying perfume on my clothes,or i could do a 'Pheobe from Friends' and spray the perfume in to the air and twirl into it


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL Hope!!!Now that is funny!!!!


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I am having hair loss due to zelnorm also my skin is very sensitive now too.. i dunno y..


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi agony, I would get the hair loss and skin sensitivity checked with the doctor just to be sure it is to do with the zelnorm and not something else. I don't think medications are supposed to make your hair fall out.....


----------

